# Documentação em Português

## jlgomessouza

Pessoal,

Eu já realizei uma pesquisa, vejo que já temos uma wiki(http://wiki.gentoo.org/), onde novos artigos estão adicionados.

Há alguém  aqui ou uma equipe  responsável pela tradução dos artigos para a língua Portuguesa Brasileira? 

Obrigado pela atenção.

----------

